# chemotherapy and ibs



## Guest (Feb 23, 2000)

My husband was recently diagnosed with B cell Lymphoma. He started his chemotherapy treatments last week, with the tentative schedule being one treatment every 3-4 weeks.He was given medication for the side effects, mostly nauseau (sorry for the spelling). As I watch his body's response, especially his digestive system, I can't help but see lots of similarities with IBS. He alternates between D and C, with no relevance to what he has eaten. Prior to chemo he ate chili, beans, onions etc with no problem. He has now started to eliminate those foods from his diet, and in fact we both had oatmeal for dinner last night. I am not saying that chemo causes IBS, but the effect it has on the GI tract is dramatic. I have encouraged him to take more calcium based on discussions here, is there anything else that anyone is doing in this situation that will help to relieve his pain and suffering?


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hello Naomi:I'm very sorry to hear about your husband's lymphoma. I have not had it, but know that chemotherapy can be very difficult on your entire system. I hope someone here can be of more help to you. If I come across any info I'll pass it along.Do they have any classes or support groups where he does his chemo? You would probably be able to pick up very valuable tips there also to deal with the nausea and digestive upsets.JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I am sorry to hear about your husband and can imagine this wrecking havoc on his digestive tract.I recomend pot and I am not kidding.Check the laws in your state and ask your doctor about it though.------------------ http://webpotential.com/ericibs/index.htm


----------



## kitty2 (Nov 27, 1999)

Naomi, I'm so sorry to hear about your husband. When he is nauseous try giving him some ginger tea - this might help. Also calcium may help his D. Have him try eating white rice and see how he tolerates it.Your husband should also try taking Hydrazine Sulfate (before taking anything though he should check with his doc.). The following is from a book I have by Dr. Julian Whitaker. Dr. Whitaker is a well known medical doctor who is really into natural therapies:"Studies performed in the former USSR and UCLA Medical Center demonstrate that when hydrazine sulfate is administered, improvements in appetite, weight gain, albumin maintenance (albumin is a blood protein and low levels of it are an extremely accurate predictor of mortality), energy levels, quality of life and, in terminal patients, survival time. It also appears to have ameliorating effects when taken during chemotherapy, and especially with radiation therapy."Hydrazine sulfate is inexpensive and readily available. one source for hydrazine sulfate in 30 or 30mg capsules from Great Lakes Metabolics (507/288-2348). Dosage depends on the patient's weight, so this should be discussed with your doctor. The course lasts six weeks and is then interrupted by a one-to two-week drug-free interval. This course can be repeated as often as needed. The dose most often used in the studies was one 60-mg capsule before breakfast for the first three days; two capsules a day, one before breakfast and another before dinner, on days 4 to 6; and on day 7 and thereafter, three capsules a day, one before breakfast and then one every eight hours - in the mid-afternoon and before bedtime with a snack. "Alcohol, barbiturates, tranquilizers and foods high in tyramine, such as cheese, raisins, cured foods (like sausages), and fermented products (yogurt) should be strictly avoided while taking hydrazine sulfate, as they can interfere with the drug's efficacy and cause significant side effects and sicknes."The Cancer Industry" by Ralph W. Moss and "Options: The Alternative Cancer Therapy Bood" by Richard Walters, both available in boostores and libraries, have excellent information on hydrazine sulfate."If you do decide to try hydrazine sulfate, it would be good to find a doctor that knows how to incorporate traditional cancer treatment with alternative. I wouldn't suggest trying it out without a doctor's supervision.Other natural supplements your husband can take are: Coenzyme Q10 (300mg daily) and 200mcg of Selenium daily. Also Essiac tea helps some cancer paients relieve pain (I've seen this at health food store - pretty pricy). Dr. Whitaker recommends for cancer patients to drink two fluid ounces three times a day, at least on hour before meals. Take it for at least 12 consecutive weeks, without interruption. If it's not at your health food store you can order it from the manufacturer - Essiac international 800-668-4559 or from Aloe Vera Products from North America, Inc. (800-998-2563.Of course check with a doc before having your hubby take any of these things.I hope this info helped!!![This message has been edited by kitty2 (edited 02-23-2000).]


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Hydrazine being touted in this fashion is essentially a







[This message has been edited by flux (edited 02-24-2000).]


----------



## kitty2 (Nov 27, 1999)

Hydrazine Sulfate is not being touted as a cure but as a supplement to the traditional cancer treatment.


----------

